# Propane and Oxygen Torch



## Profikiskery (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!!

I am using a Victor series torch brazing tip with propane and oxygen. Its new for me and after a few weeks am not figuring it out. I am five weeks in trying to learn but need some help.

If I want to make some shot the torch is great. I can melt down 5 ounces in no time with the new torch. However making pretty bars with it is another subject. I am having to resort back to my Mapp torch to get the results I want. When I use the new torch my bars look like they imploded. In the past five weeks have tried different pressures, different flames, and settings to no avail.

Have looked here in the forum, googled, youtubed, but not much is out there on pressure settings for this mix. Lots on acetylene and oxy but need specifics on propane oxy. Where do I set the regulator on each?

I heat the mold with the Mapp torch...to the point it was dull red, but should have been plenty hot. My thought is the silver is just too hot for the mold but I am at a loss. I can pour some beautiful bars with the Mapp but trying to make the costs cheaper if anyone could help.

Craig


----------



## geedigity (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you asking about melting silver or gold?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2015)

A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 4, 2015)

My first guess would be that you may be using too much oxygen. Silver will absorb a lot of oxygen when you melt it, and it gives it off as it cools. Try cutting back on the oxygen to create a reducing flame.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Aug 4, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> My first guess would be that you may be using too much oxygen. Silver will absorb a lot of oxygen when you melt it, and it gives it off as it cools. Try cutting back on the oxygen to create a reducing flame.
> 
> Dave



Which is why the Mapp torch alone makes better looking bars. 

Assuming you're starting with mostly pure silver you can use just propane and get good looking bars as well. It's a bit cheaper than Mapp gas.

I use Mapp to melt and keep a propane torch aimed at the mold while I'm pouring. It keeps the pour under a reducing flame, (no oxygen), to prevent any oxidation, (tarnishing) of the surface of the pour. After the mold is full I slowly reduce the heat of the propane that covers the pour instead of abruptly shutting it off. This may not be doing anything, but it seems to me to help with keeping that bright color on the pour, preventing the tarnishing effect. 

Again, talking about silver here and I'm not at the volume you are. My mold will only hold an ounce at a time.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2015)

As Rick said! My main experience with melting silver is with mapp.

It comes out very purdy 8) 8)


----------



## sebass (Sep 20, 2015)

this is my melting lamp


----------



## sebass (Sep 20, 2015)

this is gold melting ..


----------



## kadriver (Oct 28, 2015)

Profikiskery said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> If I want to make some shot the torch is great. I can melt down 5 ounces in no time with the new torch. However making pretty bars with it is another subject. I am having to resort back to my Mapp torch to get the results I want. When I use the new torch my bars look like they imploded. In the past five weeks have tried different pressures, different flames, and settings to no avail.
> 
> Craig



Hello, I made a video that shows how to make nearly perfect looking 5 Troy ounce bars. The secret is this; use you oxy/gas torch to do the melt, then switch torches to MAP to do the pour.

Here is the video that demonstrates how to do it:

https://youtu.be/umg3WSdPWHY

kadriver


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2015)

Kadriver I really really like that video mate. Thank you 8) 

Jon


----------

